# Hatchling dove found



## TexasDove (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone

Last night I found a hatchling dove/pigeon. No feathers eyes not open and its crop was full and fluidish. 










Ended up on google for hours. 

Hes living in a tupperware lid with several layers of paper towels and then that on a heating pad all in a box I also tucked a face cloth around it loosely.

He survived the night and this morning I have secured Kaytees EXACT formula and have been feeding it according to instructions at http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/whattofeed.htm. I estimate it at 4-5 days, as his eyes are open this morning...but it is TINY. 

I need advice on feeding methods. Hes eating and pooping but its a messy situation. I tried a teaspoon but his neck is a little wobbly and he just randomly pecks in directions when I stimulate him. This morning I ran and got a baby bottle nipple to use inverted which is easier for him, but he shoves his face in there to suck it up. This is already a two handed operation and so I have to rely on my partner to standby with a small piece of damp paper towel to wipe his beak. My partner wont always be around to help so I am hoping someone here may have some ideas of a better less messy solution. And I would like to know about the slurry on the beak like hes doing. Do I need to figure out a way to feed him so this doesn't happen?

I need advice on regulating temperature. I have a pretty good barrier between the bird and the pad. The pad is in a cloth sleeve, a plastic lid on top of that, several thick paper towel layers and the bird on top of all of that. He seems too warm even with the setting on low, but I'm hesitant to put another layer between the pad and the lid for fear it wont be warm enough. How often should I be checking temperature and can someone tell me what his temperature should feel like when hes in my hand? matching my body temp? warmer? Whats a generally good temperature to have that environment at and are there tricks you can share?

I need advice regarding growth stage. he is quite immobile and his feet/toes don't spread out to hold him. he almost tries to grasp a finger but balls those feet a lot. When should I expect him to stand firmly on his own feet?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him! Someone expert with babies should answer soon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is, indeed, a tiny dove. It needs to be kept very warm as in 90+ degrees warm. Its body temp should feel very warm to you. If it doesn't, it isn't warm enough.

There are various feeding methods in our Resources Forum here. Check them out. Pretty much, unless you are an experienced feeder of baby birds, it's going to be messy.

I would also point out that this dove is likely protected under state and federal law and needs to be with a permitted wildlife rehabilitator.

I don't know where in Texas you are (ASSuming you are in Texas), but here's a link to a list of places this baby could go to:

http://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/wild/rehab/list/

Terry


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can also google on youtube "how to feed baby dove", or "pigeon", there's plenty of good video's that will show you exactly how to do it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Caring for a baby pigeon or dove: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Just hoping the nest was attempted to be found. They will take their babies back and feed them even if a storm or predator knocks them out. Much better that way. But good luck with it if that is not possible.


----------



## Purdy (Nov 2, 2015)

Beautiful baby. I hope he makes it to adulthood.


----------



## TexasDove (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Hes fine, and started eating and pooping like a pig-ish tornado today. 

Changing from paper towels to a hand towel fixed to footing issue. He grasps his bedding. Walks and follows his bottle and is able to grasp a chopstick.

I did look for the nest, but I found him near midnight under a cats foot originally so I don't know how far he is away from mom and dad, nor have I actually been able to spot a nest.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing well. What a cutie!


----------



## Purdy (Nov 2, 2015)

So cute. Thank you for the update!


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

His crop look perfect, good job!


----------



## TexasDove (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone










Today at midnight marks 7 days since I found him with eyes closed.

Just wanted to show the massive growth spurt in 3 days. This is him this morning. Probably twice the size as he was on the 8th. He now has tail feathers to shake. 

Along with the growth spurt came a voracious appetite and LOTS OF POOPING. I have to change his bedding at least 3 times a day. I got a 6 pack of inexpensive hand towels from a discount store, but want anyone who finds this thread to know that the loose weave is a problem for their feet because the nails can get through and hooked easily. Could potentially prevent him from getting up on the edge of his container when he wants to get off the warmth of the heating pad. He's much more mobile now, not as much of a concern when he was smaller. I find the microfiber cloths much better because of their tight weave.

He now spreads and flaps his wings when eating. He is tracing my hand around his container and adjusting to where he thinks the food will come from. ie turning his body and moving to one side or the other. He will use the padding of the towel and climb up to the edge of his container and perch while eating. He is also much more vocally demanding.

His container, btw, is just a round plastic bottom of a togo container that we get chinese in. Works perfectly and can get thrown in the dishwasher and swapped out for another.

Below I thought I would share what I am using to feed him. This is a small bottle that I got from a food service delivery with the finger of a surgical glove over the top. He places his beak inside, and the stretch of the glove allows him to open his mouth. I raise it up to the sky to allow gravity to place the food in the neck of the bottle and he does the rest. He still has some food cemented to his chest, but this setup has drastically improved the mess. I give him a sip of warm water (pedialyte) out of a saki cup so he can put his head down into the cup to drink on his own without risk of choking from a gravity feed. He drinks very well this way.










Lastly, most modern heating pads have an auto shut-off which is maddening. They cannot digest without the right temperature. The Sunbeam 756-500 does not have this and its really the only one on planet earth I could find.

I have found a lot of growth cycle stuff on various pigeons and doves but none for his type so hope this visual log helps this forum in the future. I have learned a LOT in this last week.


----------



## RoxS (Jun 13, 2016)

Glad he is doing well! Thanks for saving him. I will have to try the glove over bottle setup next baby that lands in my lap!


----------



## TexasDove (Jun 5, 2016)

3 days later


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Well done hes looking great


----------



## paulfontenot (Apr 5, 2016)

Awesome Good job!


----------



## TexasDove (Jun 5, 2016)

June 19: He has learned how to drink water. He is using his wings to hop and perch. He sits in the bowl with thistle and sunflower chips. Move them to another bowl he sits there.


----------



## TexasDove (Jun 5, 2016)

June 23th: He learned how to forage for seed today and prefers millet. His chest has filled in. His feathers have darkened a bit. His tail feathers and flight wings almost complete. Still not filled in under the wings yet. Hes flying belly out for short distances.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a cute bird! You have done such a wonderful job with him. Thank you for all you have done!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just be careful when you have him outside like that. He might get spooked by something, will fly away and you might never see him again. This has happened a few times to posters on this forum. Is it possible to built him a nice aviary outside? You got him when he was quite young, so I don't think his changes of survival out there will be good.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree, a safe predator proof loft or aviary or flight cage that will protect him would be great. Please don't let him be predator food after all you have done to raise him!


----------

